
Show HN: Robinhood Desktop - sagiv3
https://github.com/sagivo/StockStalk
======
nerdwaller
For the author, I’d highly recommend adding some screenshots to the readme.
It’s not terribly compelling to say it’s worth downloading and providing
sensitive information to something before even knowing what it looks like.

------
helb
Robinhood is a platform for commission-free stock trading, if someone was
wondering (like me). Seems to be available only in US and Australia.

